# Video Card to run MadVR



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently running a XFX HD-645X-ZQH2 Radeon HD 6450 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card. Want to run MadVR at higher settings.

So the card is too tall for my case as I tried it. I have this case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811204030

Card is 4.61" according to website.

Case says 5.4"....

I would have to remeasure but guessing 1/2" too tall.

Is there another comparable card that might fit in this case? I think it can't be taller than 4". Looking for something comparable to the one I had bought.

I recently came across this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202012


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Without having your case in my presence, i can only take educated guesses. From the photographs on newegg's website, it appears to be a standard sized chassis and the video card appears to use a standard peripheral slot and it is not a full sized PCI card. 

If I were looking to assemble a system using that chasis, I would'nt have any issue using the video card you are asking about.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe those measurements listed are top to bottom outside of case as it isn't inside case. top cover would not slide back on.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I am still looking at low profile video cards to upgrade to. Here is some I came up with. Which one is going to to the best?

1) HIS iCooler H775FN1G Radeon HD 7750
2) SAPPHIRE 100358FLEX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card 
3) XFX R7-250A-ZLF4 Radeon R7 250 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Low Profile Ready Video Card 
4) MSI R7 240 2GD3 LP Radeon R7 240 2GB PCI Express 3.0 x16 Video Card 
5) XFX Unveils Silent Radeon R7 200 Series Graphics Cards


----------

